
Xbox One is becoming a great ad for the PS4 - fraqed
http://www.techradar.com/us/news/gaming/xbox-one-is-becoming-a-great-ad-for-the-ps4-1164413?src=rss&attr=all
======
PaulHoule
And for that matter the Wii U is a great ad for a PS 3 or an Xbox 360

